

Apple, Apps and Algorithmic Glitches - hodgesmr
https://medium.com/message/apple-apps-and-algorithmic-glitches-f7bc8dd2cda6

======
gress
The analysis is interesting, but what leads the author to believe that the top
charts 'should' be stable, other than innuendo to spice up the story? It seems
eminently reasonable for there to be an algorithmic shake up every once in a
while so that the performance of otherwise non-charting apps can be sampled.

